# Avatar?



## Burb (Mar 4, 2003)

how come i cant add an avatar?
when i try it wont let me.


----------



## Talierin (Mar 5, 2003)

You need 100 posts first, and then you should be able to! 11 more to go for you!


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 13, 2003)

I have a long ways to go for an avatar


----------



## Galian (Apr 7, 2003)

Ahhh now I get it. Why is that btw? I've seen it at more boards.


----------



## Beorn (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Galian _
> *Ahhh now I get it. Why is that btw? I've seen it at more boards. *



The owner of TTF (Webmaster) is making _nearly_ no money off of it. There are a few small little links at the top that when you buy a book through them, a portion of the profits are sent to him for the site. So, to save disk space, and therfore money, you can only get an avatar after 100 posts.

It really isn't hard to get up that high...just don't spam in the process.

Mike


----------

